# idea for diy wire mesh velocity stack air cleaners



## natemth (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok I was thinking about this today. I recently picked up a set up cbr900rr carbs. I'm going to probably end up putting them on an aba i have sitting around. While I await to find an Mk1 or mk2 to put it all into. Hopefully a caddy but time will tell. 
Thinking about this before I figured finding the wire mesh would be easy enough (probably any industrial supplier should have something that would filter down to .005" or there abouts) but how was I going to hold it down to the stack?
Well today I figured it out. I was thinking about what I was going to need to eventually wire up my ignition and rewire the rest of the car after pulling the ecu and stuff. Boom I had it shrink tube!! Yes now its great for covering up spliced wires and other connections compared to electrical tape which gets all slimy and nasty after a while and is hard to apply sometimes. So I wondered how big they made that stuff. I logged onto McMaster and sure enough it gets plenty big. Oh and they have all sorts of colors too!! 
So this is my plan:
I'm going to get a sheet of this 
http://www.mcmaster.com/#92715t27/=38agkt 
and cut 4 cirles out if it and slit the edges so it will fold nicely around the stack. 
And I'm going to get a pack of the 6" lengths the smallest amount you can get of this
http://www.mcmaster.com/#shrink-tubing/=38ahev
probably in blue.
Then cut the tube into .75-1" widths and shrink it down around the velocity stack covering the edge of the screen. And hopefully it will work great. I have access to an actually shrink tube heat gun from work, but a hair dryer works good to along with any other real good heat source (have even used a lighter before, open flames are ok just dont let the flame touch the material cause it will melt and discolor it)
Will get onto actually doing this as soon as I can. To show but if I don't end up getting it done for a couple months. I didn't want anybody else to lose out.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck if someone gets to try this before I do


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Interesting.
If the filter mesh flows enough, it would probably work pretty well at keeping the large stuff out.


----------



## natemth (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_Interesting.
If the filter mesh flows enough, it would probably work pretty well at keeping the large stuff out.

yeah wasnt sure what to go with, but that was the smallest filtering material they had, 60 microns, they also had 75 and 100 and a few others between there and 160. so I'm not exactly familiar with whats going to be to small to flow well. 60 microns or .002" is just shy the size of a human hair at .003". so idk some incite here would help. sellers of these usually call max flows 3-4 human hairs.


----------



## idmini (Jan 7, 2004)

sound good and cheap there is a vendor linked on the cbr900 carb forum selling something similar. They list theres as 2 human hairs so I'm guessing around 120 microns. They want about 100 bucks for 4 with shipping so if yours works go for it.


----------



## natemth (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (idmini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idmini* »_sound good and cheap there is a vendor linked on the cbr900 carb forum selling something similar. They list theres as 2 human hairs so I'm guessing around 120 microns. They want about 100 bucks for 4 with shipping so if yours works go for it.

yeah when i get there im definitely going to give it a shot. new link for 115 micron mesh http://www.mcmaster.com/#92715t24/=38h25j


----------

